# Walnut cane finished



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Completed this walnut stick for a customer. It is one of my last turned walnut blanks. I had purchased 8 from Tree Line in Utah. Sadly they do not offer them any more. I am real happy with the way it came out. More important so is the new owner.


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

I really like it... love the detail in the carving. And I like the way you texture the background!


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Very nice! Looks very peaceful actually. Great work!


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

JJireh, I received notification that you sent me a message, but the school computer I'm on at the moment will not let me install the download in order for me to view the message. Yours was one of the User Names I have recognized.

Take care!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

NIce work ,what shanks will you use now theres no walnut?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi MoroCreek

I am not sure why you got that notification. I may have hit a message button some how. I went to messages and it does not show that I sent one. Sorry if I sent one. I am still new to this site and I am learning how it works.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

CV3 said:


> Completed this walnut stick for a customer. It is one of my last turned walnut blanks. I had purchased 8 from Tree Line in Utah. Sadly they do not offer them any more. I am real happy with the way it came out. More important so is the new owner.


Impressive detail work. About what size? On my screen, the carved area is about 9" long, w. the face 2". At that size, just drawn on paper would be quite fine.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice work and well finished ,so what sort of ferule did you fit?

You will receive notice if you activley subscribe to content its atuo unless you deactivate it



MoroCreek said:


> JJireh, I received notification that you sent me a message, but the school computer I'm on at the moment will not let me install the download in order for me to view the message. Yours was one of the User Names I have recognized.
> 
> Take care!


----------

